# Anybody want to hunt buckeyes plantation?



## OILMAN (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm planning on going to Buckeyes or Plantation Gun club for an unguided quail hunt in a couple of weeks. The birds are reasonable- 8/bird at Buckeyes and 10/bird at Plantation. I've got a dog that will flush them, but would enjoy some company and someone to split the cost with or have them buy additional birds. Feel free to bring your dog! Let me know if any of y'all are interested!


----------



## chobrown (Jan 6, 2013)

*Location of hunt*

Where are these plantations located?


----------



## OILMAN (Jan 6, 2013)

Buckeyes is in Jersey (Covington) and Plantation Gun Club is in Carlton ab 35 mins from Athens.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 7, 2013)

PM me more info and prices and I'll see.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2013)

Buckeyes is a really good looking place and very reasonable at $8 a bird.


----------



## bmcgarity (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds like you would enjoy a guided hunt. I am near Jersey in Social Circle. I can do a 1/2 day hunt for $10/bird min 20. Lunch included. PM me if interested.


----------

